# Hitch bike carriers advice seeked



## Slowuphill (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi ,
I have a 2007 Honda CRV and want to get a hitch carrier, can anyone recommend
1. A sturdy carrier for 2 bike
2. Where to buy a hitch for the CRV and have it installed?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a Yakima 2" hitch-mount rack and it takes up to 4 bikes. It is a bit heavy but on the other hand it is very durable and works fine. I got it at REI during a 20% sale (one is running now), but all the current models are rather different so I can't make a specific recommendation. I like the hitch-mount for heavy bikes - you would not believe how much my wife's bike weighs - and for getting the bikes out of the wind and weather (compared with roof mount).

However, I wouldn't mount a carbon frame bike on this because of the risk of damaging the frame. Currently the Tarmac goes inside the car only, and this is the best option of course. So for those occasions where there's no space inside it will go on a Yakimi roof-mount rack - these are much more affordable but have a different set of pro's and con's. My wife thinks that I own shares in Yakima ...

Sorry, no real advice on the hitch installation. I know one friend that bought a kit (not for a CRV) from the car dealer and installed it himself.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Yakima Hookup or Thule T2. Nothing else.

If you need it to fold downward, go for the Thule. If not, they are about equal. I prefer the Yakima slightly, but would go for the Thule for the foldown option.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

Had my hitch installed at Rack & Road on Camden not cheap but they did a good job and it's their main gig so I trusted them. 

+1 on Thule T2. 

Whatever brand you choose get the kind that has the trays you set the wheels in not the kind that holds the bike by the frame, I assume that's what ukbloke is referring to when he talks about frame damage. Wheel supported rack is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

kretzel said:


> Whatever brand you choose get the kind that has the trays you set the wheels in not the kind that holds the bike by the frame, I assume that's what ukbloke is referring to when he talks about frame damage. Wheel supported rack is the ONLY way to go.


Yeah, that was what I meant. Mine is the older Yakima rack that with rubber straps for the top tube and down tube. It has worked fine for many years with an array of aluminium frame bicycles (up to 4 at a time). However, I would never put my carbon frame Tarmac on there. With hindsight I should have gone for the tray, wheel-supported, hitch-mount model that you describe, but I don't recall even seeing this option when I bought mine. Now I will get a roof mount for the prima donna bicycle and the second tier bikes will hang off the back.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Yup, the two I mentioned are the tray style racks for Yakima and Thule respectively. 

UK - Personally, I'd skip the roof rack, and just invest in a new tray rack unless capacity is an issue too. But then again, I've lost one frame, and 2 forks due to roof racks and garages, so I am biased against them.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

grrrah said:


> UK - Personally, I'd skip the roof rack, and just invest in a new tray rack unless capacity is an issue too. But then again, I've lost one frame, and 2 forks due to roof racks and garages, so I am biased against them.


Understood. So far I have managed not to wreck the 2 kayaks nor the semi-permanently attached roof box so I think I have that aspect under control. One day I will do the Bend Pole, Pedal and Paddle event so that I can justify having all of my toys and Yakima racks on the car at the same time!


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

I know some Uhaul places install hitches. If there isn't any cutting of the bumper required they may be a more affordable option.


----------



## MountainBiker (Oct 29, 2007)

Gee3 said:


> I know some Uhaul places install hitches. If there isn't any cutting of the bumper required they may be a more affordable option.


 Yes, they mount hitches. Sometimes the hitch will even stay attached!


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Rack N Road is a good place--or the Honda dealer if they sell a factory hitch. 
I have a Toyota Highlander; my wife and I installed the factory hitch ourselves (how I got her to help do this is beyond any explanation. Some kind of right time right moment).

I have a very sturdy Rack N Road rack that folds and holds 4 bikes off the hitch if you are interested in buying it. Requires a 2 inch hitch.


----------



## Fltplan (Feb 27, 2009)

I have one from Performance that holds three bikes. Has rubber mounts and straps. I've had everything from cheap & heavy to 6k bikes (aluminum, not carbon) mounted on it. It has the fold back feature to open the back and has a good mount to the hitch so it doesn't sway or rattle when driving. I looked at all of the expensive ones and this one does the same, just much cheaper.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Thule T2 it is the best. I have the original Sportsworks rack and it is bombproof. Thule bought the Sportsworks consumer division and made the design a bit more elegant.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a 2007 CR-V as well and have a Thule four bike hitch rack installed at Rack n Road in San Rafael. Only complaint is that with the hitch installed ground clearance in the back is compromised, and it definitely makes a bit of noise going over bumps whether a bike is on it or not. Kind of like a jingling of metal. 

I have a Carbon Orbea Onix and have put it on the rack (which has rubber mounting) numerous times without a problem, including long drives to Tahoe. I don't know how it would scratch the frame really given the rubber surrounding the frame. I am more concerned about road debris hitting the frame and scratching it on the highway. I considered the wheel mounted racks but they are much heavier. 

My model is the Thule 954 Ridgeline, which was $296. My Hitch is a Class III, and was $150. Installation was $120, for a total of $600. Certainly not cheap but it is very, very convenient. Takes ten seconds to put the bike on the rack.

Here is a video of the rack:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18QOeqiw8cM


----------



## h3hound (May 11, 2008)

I have had my Yakima for a long time. It has a pin to remove to lower it out of the way. My rack is really built so I would vote for the newer tray style Yakima. By the way. I use my hitch rack indoors too. I built a stand for it. 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1525559&id=617638705


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I really like this:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_153279_-1_10000__13000

I have taken my carbon bike on a 2,000 mile trip and it only exploded once.  J/K

It will fold down or up. It is a bit heavy, but very sturdy. If you want to lock your bike, you will have to use a cable but that is a minor down side for the price.


----------

